# My brand new kitty! [256k warning]



## youra6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Just got her from the humane society! Her name is Lily and she was a ~6 month short haired stray cat. I am a first time pet owner and my girlfriend and I are super excited to welcome her to new home.

She is naturally shy and is slowly getting used to her environment. Sadly, she currently has a URI and we took her to the vet yesterday. No antibiotics were prescribed, but we did get a bag of lysine chewables.

She has been eating/drinking/using her litterbox. One thing that worries me is that her third eyelid is showing, as seen here:

Should we be concerned?


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

My cat was diagnosed with feline herpes (apparently it is very very common). It is pretty well managed now, but he does take L-lysine occasionally when he has a flare up. He has had a couple eye infections - one went away on it's own and the other went away after a few days of using the L-lysine. Your cat's eye doesn't look red or anything so I'm sure it will clear up soon. She is very pretty!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

She's beautiful! No worries about the eyelid...that's part of the URI. I also recommend L-lysine as mentioned above; I crush up 500mg tablets and mix them into my kitten's wet food.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What an adorable kitty! You can just tell she's a sweetie. You're in for a really fun, interesting time as you get to know her and get used to having a pet. When I got my first cat in 2005, I suddenly felt like I was living in a zoo or something! They walk around _independently! _


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, she is a beautiful little girl. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## youra6 (Oct 21, 2012)

carbonxxkidd said:


> My cat was diagnosed with feline herpes (apparently it is very very common). It is pretty well managed now, but he does take L-lysine occasionally when he has a flare up. He has had a couple eye infections - one went away on it's own and the other went away after a few days of using the L-lysine. Your cat's eye doesn't look red or anything so I'm sure it will clear up soon. She is very pretty!


The doctors charged me 27 bucks for a large bag of those L-Lysine chewables. I didn't even look at the bill until after I got home. I feel like I got ripped off here...



minikin44 said:


> She's beautiful! No worries about the eyelid...that's part of the URI. I also recommend L-lysine as mentioned above; I crush up 500mg tablets and mix them into my kitten's wet food.


Thanks! The chewables are apparently nasty, even to my cat. Of course we humans hate taking medicine too. We figured the only way for her to take the medicine is to give it to her when shes hungry. Then she'll eat anything!



October said:


> What an adorable kitty! You can just tell she's a sweetie. You're in for a really fun, interesting time as you get to know her and get used to having a pet. When I got my first cat in 2005, I suddenly felt like I was living in a zoo or something! They walk around _independently! _


Thanks! I think she's adorable too!



Leazie said:


> Oh, she is a beautiful little girl. I hope she feels better soon.


She is already starting to feel tons better. More energetic and now shes getting to be more playful too!


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

What a cutie  Her colors are just like my Keeba's

I read somewhere the third eyelid shows when they just aren't feeling well, so it might just be the direct result of the URI. Either way I hope you find out and I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

She looks similar to our adopted stray. Vet said she was about eight months old. She was abandoned near our house and was afraid of people until she got so hungry she overcame her fear of strangers. 

Ours had round worms and it took two treatments to completely get rid of them. We think she is OK now.


----------



## stark (Oct 23, 2012)

Adorable! It's great that you rescued her


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

awww Lily is simply beautiful, good for you rescuing her from the humane society 

I hope her UTI clear's up soon & she can start to really enjoy her new home & family xxx


----------



## youra6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I plan on posting here regularly. I didn't like cats before, but now I am in LOVE with Lily.:heart:heart


----------

